# 22 - 24 Zoll TFT Widescreenmonitor



## joergn (7. März 2010)

Benötige Entscheidungshilfe!

Leider gibt mein bislang eingesetzter CRT Vision Master Pro 512 (22 Zoll) nach und nach den Geist auf und soll nun ersetzt werden.

Einsatzgebiet sind Office, Internet, gelegentliches Gamen und DVD anschauen. 
In der Auswahl befindet sich u.a. ein Acer X223HQ Bbd (Auflösung 1920 x 1080, Format 16:9). Leider habe ich hierzu keinen vernünftigen Testbericht gefunden.

Daher möchte ich euch um eure Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps zur Auswahl eines neuen Monitors bitten. Auch Hinweise wie man diese am besten testet wären ganz hilfreich.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Leute

Nette Diskussion aber könnte mir jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung _oder_ eine Empfehlung für einen Monitor  aussprechen??

Leider noch kein Feedback zu folgenden Modellen erhalten:

1. Samsung XL 2370 LED  / LG W2486L 
2. LG 2453 TQ / Samsung 2450H
3. Samsung 2494LW
4. Alternativ ?

Einen LG Flatron W 2343T-PF werde ich wahescheinlich nächste Woche zum  Testen erhalten (was ist eure Meinung zu diesem Gerät)? 
Vor- bzw. Nachteile zwischen W2343T-PF / W2361V / WW2353V ?!


Wer hilft weiter ??         


Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## joergn (8. März 2010)

Niemand ?


----------



## akaEmpty (8. März 2010)

hab gestern was geschrieben, aber mußte mich neu einloggen, wonach es weg war.

was ist denn dein limit?

der acer hat übrigens nur 21,5"

das hier hab ich bei amazon gefunden:



> Der Acer X223 HQ ist sehr scharf und hochauflösend. Störend wie bei  allen 21,5 Zöllnern ist das die Schrift sehr klein wird da ja eine viel  größere Pixelzahl ins Bild gepresst wird als bei zB 22 Zoll. Der  Standfuss ist sehr billig und nicht höhenverstellbar, das ist aber in  der Preisklasse bei allen gleich. Der Monitor ist extrem leicht! Auf  Luxusspielereien wie Klavierlack muss man hier verzichten, was ja auch  ok ist. Das OSD bzw. das Panel dazu ist schlicht grausam. Um hiermit  Einstellungen vorzunehmen muss man sich fast die Finger brechen. Und im  Dunkeln geht das schon gar nicht, da beim Panel die Tasten doppelt  belegt sind, intuitiv geht da nix. Dazu kommt das ganze sehr billig  rüber, ganz einfache wackelige Plastiktasten. Die  Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind stark begrenzt!! Viel mehr als  Helligkeit, Kontrast und RGB gibs nicht! Schärfe oder andere Spielereien  gibs nicht. Alles sehr spartanisch gehalten.
> Jetzt zum Bild: Gestochen Scharf und glasklar! Natürlich auch dank  der Full HD Auflösung. Aber, leider unregelmäßige Helligkeitsaufteilung.  In der Mitte ist der Monitor sehr hell, aber er wird in die Ecken  gehend immer dunkler und dass darf nicht sein!! Selbst mein alter LG  hatte das besser drauf, die Leuchtkraftverteilung ist sehr Mau! Fällt  bei Spielen unangenehm auf. Zum Thema spielen: Da ja wohl keiner  ernsthaft versuchen wird aktuelle Spiele in 1080p zu spielen (es sei  denn man hat 3 Grafikkarten zusammengesteckt) hier noch was zum  herunterscalieren. Das klappt sehr gut, auch niedrige Auflösungen  versteht der Monitor scharf darzustellen.
> Auch HD Filme sehen natürlich gut aus, werden aber leider auch in  den Ecken dunkler.
> 
> Fazit: Ich fürchte fast was war ein Fehlkauf, mal abwarten wie lange  ich die dunklen Ecken ertrage. Wobei das 1080p natürlich schon Spaß  macht in Verbindung mit einem BlueRay Laufwerk. Insgesamt nur  eingeschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------



## joergn (8. März 2010)

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die eingestellte Bewertung.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine alternative Empfehlung (unter Berücksichtigung meines Anwendungsspektrums) für mich? 

Danke


----------



## akaEmpty (8. März 2010)

office, internet, spiele & filme ist ja schon ein recht breit gefächertes spektrum.
wenn man auf gewisse dinge wert legt, d.h. wenn man nicht völlig anspruchslos ist, bekommt man für ~200€ schon sehr gute geräte.

schau doch mal im verkaufs-thread. da verkauft jemand 'nen benq für ~140€, für den ich mich eigentlich auch interessiere. käme für mich aber eher erst in ein paar wochen in frage.

sorry, du hast ja noch keinen zugang... uno momento...


----------



## akaEmpty (8. März 2010)

Dieser ist besagter aus dem Verkaufs-Thread >klick<


----------



## Bruce112 (8. März 2010)

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI 
200 euro
gut und günstig

und 22 zoll monitore sind out 

wenn du schon neues kaufst dann ab 24 zoll monitor


----------



## akaEmpty (8. März 2010)

richtig, kommt aber auch auf's budget an und er hat ohnehin schon einen 22 zöller in die engere wahl genommen.


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2010)

Was darf er kosten?


----------



## akaEmpty (8. März 2010)

der von ihm genannte acer kostet ~130€ ... weiß nicht, aber daraus könnte man schlußfolgern, daß 200€ evtl. schon zuviel sind.


----------



## joergn (8. März 2010)

Leider war ich einige Stunden offline und konnte daher noch keine Antwort senden.

Der Preis spielt nicht die größte Rolle bei der Auswahl, d.h. 200€ (bis + 50€) sind durchaus möglich. Entscheidend ist für mich die Qualität ausgehend von dem bislang eingestztem CRT Monitor, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war.

Da ich mich bislang nicht mit TFT Monitoren auseinandergesetzt habe sind für mich auch Meinungen zu den eingestzten Techniken (z.B. Backlight LED / Edge LED) von der qulitativen Eignung bei einem Multigerät oder auch das Format mit Vor- bzw. Nachteilen(16:9 vs. 16:10) wichtig.

Auf integrierte Lautsprecher lege keinen Wert.


----------



## akaEmpty (8. März 2010)

damit kommt man der Sache ja schon näher... es gibt gute TFTs, die ~35Watt verbrauchen, und LED (genauer gesagt sind es in diesem Preissegment meist "white-edge-leds")-TFTs, die u.U. nur die Hälfte verbrauchen und trotzdem vom bild her keine wünsche offen lassen...

Was für eine Grafikkarte nutzt du denn?


----------



## akaEmpty (8. März 2010)

hier wäre eine Liste von TFTs mit LED-Technologie: >klick<


----------



## joergn (8. März 2010)

In Hauptrechner ist eine Saphire Toxic 4870 und im Ausweichrechner eine XFX 7600 GT im Einsatz


----------



## akaEmpty (8. März 2010)

ob die 7600'er "gerne" Full HD wiedergibt, weiß ich nicht. die toxic sicherlich schon.

Ich persönlich hab einen BenQ V2400 Eco. Uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen würde ich ihn nicht, weil ich denke, daß jeder nach seinem eigenen Maßstab misst, aber bereut habe ich den Kauf nicht.
Ich habe mir viele Monitore im laufenden Betrieb in verschiedenen Geschäften angeschaut und da standen zum Teil Geräte rum, die ein richtig schlechtes Bild hatten. Und keiner von denen hatte LEDs.

Gestern habe ich zum ersten Mal den Monitor via HDMI am PC angeschlossen. Vorher lief er über ein normales VGA Kabel und hing an einer nVidia. Schon der Startbildschirm beim Hochfahren war damit gestochen scharf. Seit gestern hängt er nun an einer ATI. Zuerst auch via VGA und schon da sah der Startbildschirm nicht mehr so scharf aus. In Windows war aber alles genauso schön wie mit der nVidia. Dann mit dem HDMI-Kabel... kein Unterschied beim Startbildschirm -> unscharf. In Windows kamen mir dann plötzlich die Schriften auch etwas unschärfer vor, aber nichts was sich nicht anhand der vielfätigen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten - Software- sowie Hardwareseitig - beheben ließe. 
Meine Schlußfolgerung daraus war, daß es auch abhängig von der Grafikkarte und vom verwendeten Kabel ist, wie gut das Bild ist. Und HDMI ist kein "Muß", solang man nicht HD-Sound über's HDMI Kabel an ein entsprechendes Ausgabegerät weiterleiten will.


----------



## joergn (9. März 2010)

Wie sind die Unterscheide in den Formaten zu bewerten 16:9 vs. 16:10?

Bei welchen Modellen ist die Helligkeitverteilung möglichst gleichmäßig (ein Punkt bei dem ich sehr empfindlich bin)?


----------



## joergn (9. März 2010)

Niemand weitere Hinweise und/oder Empfehlungen?


----------



## GTStar (9. März 2010)

joergn schrieb:


> Wie sind die Unterscheide in den Formaten zu bewerten 16:9 vs. 16:10?
> 
> Bei welchen Modellen ist die Helligkeitverteilung möglichst gleichmäßig (ein Punkt bei dem ich sehr empfindlich bin)?


Für Office und Internet würde ich 16:10 empfehlen, hab ich mir nun auch zugelegt. Hast halt in der Höhe mehr Pixel als beim 16:9er.

Allerdings braucht der dann mehr Rechenleistung in Spielen und kostet auch mehr.

Hab mir grad den Samsung 2443BW für 270 € gegönnt. Abschließend bewerten kann ich ihn noch nicht, bisher bin ich aber sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bruce112 (9. März 2010)

hab eine 24 zoll mit 16:10 auflösung spiele auch damit kein problem 

hatt mal meine alte 19 zoll monitor daneben gestellt und von der höhe sind die gleich nur in der breite unsterscheiden die sich .

16:9 ist kleiner von höhe dafür aber breiter .

diese frage hatte mich auch mein kopft zu platzen gebracht ob ich ne 16:9 kaufen soll oder 16:10

am ende hab ich ne 16:10 gekauft und bereue es nicht .
bin super zufrieden .

für 16:9 soll der 2450 gut sein .

es gibt auch von lg 16:10 

ansonsten der 2443 BW ist auch gut mit den schmalen rand .

ansonsten schau mal bei Prad.de nach

surrt euer monitor wenn ihr das bild anschaut

http://www.prad.de/board/index.php?...89&h=1af826b995cb19dd702c24746b1903b59d3aa739


----------



## akaEmpty (9. März 2010)

> 16:9 ist kleiner von höhe dafür aber breiter .


das stimmt nicht.

Ist 'ne ganz einfache Rechnung. Full HD (16:9) hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1080:

                                        (1920:*16*) x *9* = 1080  

16:10 hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1200: ("1920" ist die Breite und wie man sieht, haben beide Auflösungen die gleiche Breite)

                                        (1920:*16*) x *10* = 1200

Deswegen hat man entweder ein vertikal gestrecktes Bild oder oben und unten einen schmalen schwarzen Streifen bei der Wiedergabe von FullHD.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, daß Spiele mittlerweile beide Auflösungen unterstützen, d.h. das bei Spielen in 1920x1200 das Bild weder gestreckt wird, noch das man schwarze Streifen hat.
Filme dagegen haben eine feste Auflösung.

Man sollte wahrscheinlich darauf achten, daß 16:10 Monitore eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 unterstützen.


----------



## joergn (11. März 2010)

Möchte noch einmal zu diesem Thema zurückmelden und habe nach einigem stöbern zwei weitere Kandidaten aufgetan zu denen ich gerne eure Meinung einholen möchte:

1. Samsung XL 2370 LED (ca. 275 Euro) und
2. Acer G243 HQOID (Saturn Preis derzeit 217 Euro)

Beide Monitore sehe ich derzeit im Vergleich zum Samsung P 2450H


----------



## GTStar (11. März 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht.


Ich denke mal er meinte den Monitor in cm.
Wenn bspw. beide Monitore 24" haben, dann ist der 16:9 etwas höher, weil die Diagonale steiler verläuft.


----------



## FatBoo (11. März 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> damit kommt man der Sache ja schon näher... es gibt gute TFTs, die ~35Watt verbrauchen, und LED (genauer gesagt sind es in diesem Preissegment meist "white-edge-leds")-TFTs, die u.U. nur die Hälfte verbrauchen und *trotzdem vom bild her keine wünsche offen lassen...*



Naaaaja... Kommt auf den Betrachter an! Vllt bekommt man die Flashlights durch langes Einstellen in den Griff, aber die Out of the box-Settings sind im Regelfall voll fürn Popo!
Rein technologisch sind die Edge-LEDs schlechter als "normale" CCFL-LCDs.
Wenn LED, dann LD-LED-LCDs, Rest ist genau genommen Murks.

Die Masse bekommt halt, was die Masse will. Flache Bildschirme, auf Teufel komm raus!


----------



## joergn (11. März 2010)

Hat niemand eine Meinung zu den von mit zuletzt benannten Geräten und Preisen?!

Bitte um Feedback (möglichst von Anwendern der Geräte).


----------



## joergn (12. März 2010)

Niemand ??


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

@fatboo: falsch, generell ist jeder led besser als lcd. das liegt an dem farbspektrum.. klar wären full leds besser als edge, aber selbst edge sind besser als normale lcds. bei nem normalen lcd sind auch nur leuchtstoffröhren an den seiten, mehr nicht. bei edge led sind dort halt leds.. mehr nicht. und der unterschied wieso die besser sind ist einfach, leuchtstoffröhren strahlen in einem kalten farbspektrum, mehr ins blau. und der kontrast ist geringer.. die leds leuchten mehr in einem rot spektrum, was wärmer ist, besser für die augen, angeblich besser fürs hirn (ka obs stimmt) mehr kontrast da die reichweite des spektrums höher ist, besseren schwarzwert usw.. das kannst du aber auch in jedem test von nem led tv nachlesen. zb samsung 8090.. klasse ding.


----------



## joergn (13. März 2010)

Trotz aller Reaktionen auf meinen Thread bin ich nach wie vor Unentschlossen.

Daher noch einmal:

Welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir, aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen empfehlen?

1. Samsung XL 2370 LED (ca. 275 Euro) und
2. Acer G243 HQOID (Saturn Preis derzeit 217 Euro)
3. Samsung P2450H
4. Alternativ ?

Auch die Frage nach dem idealen Format ist für mich noch nicht schlüssig beantwortet (16:9 vs, 16:10).


----------



## HCN (13. März 2010)

Um 16:10 oder 16:9 würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. 

Beim zocken ist der Unterschied marginal und ei vielen Blu-rays hat man auchmit einem 16:9 Monitor noch 1 cm Balken oben und unten, da die meisten Filme 1.85:1 und nicht 16:9 haben und das nicht ganz das gleiche ist.


----------



## joergn (13. März 2010)

Aber wie würdest das Foramt für andere Anwendungen (Office, Internet, usw. ) beurteilen?

Ist hier 16: 10 nicht besser?

Nach meinem Verständnis bedeutet 16:9, dass die Höhe einem 19 Zöller gleicht und nur die Breite verändert ist. Wie Eingangs beschrieben bin ich derzeit mit einem 22 Zoll CRT (4:3 Format ) unterwegs.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

So ist es korrekt ja.


----------



## joergn (13. März 2010)

Also unter Berücksichtigung dieser Aussage gehe ich davon aus, dass 16:10 für mich das "idealere" Format ist.

Was also würdet ihr mir in diesem Bereich empfehlen??


----------



## FatBoo (13. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> @fatboo: falsch, generell ist jeder led besser als lcd. das liegt an dem farbspektrum.. klar wären full leds besser als edge, aber selbst edge sind besser als normale lcds. bei nem normalen lcd sind auch nur leuchtstoffröhren an den seiten, mehr nicht. bei edge led sind dort halt leds.. mehr nicht. und der unterschied wieso die besser sind ist einfach, leuchtstoffröhren strahlen in einem kalten farbspektrum, mehr ins blau. und der kontrast ist geringer.. die leds leuchten mehr in einem rot spektrum, was wärmer ist, besser für die augen, angeblich besser fürs hirn (ka obs stimmt) mehr kontrast da die reichweite des spektrums höher ist, besseren schwarzwert usw.. das kannst du aber auch in jedem test von nem led tv nachlesen. zb samsung 8090.. klasse ding.



Die Röhren sind meist hinter dem gesamten Panel, was eine wesentlich gleichmäßigere Ausleuchtung zur Folge hat.
Das Farbspektrum wird nicht wesentlich vergrößert, haben diverse Tests im Heimkino-Bereich gezeigt.
Der Kontrast wird theoretisch erhöht, weil die LEDs einfach "sau" mäßig hell leuchten können. Blöd nur, dass diese Helligkeit niemand was bringt, da es kein angenehmes Weiß ist. Desweiteren ist bei der maximalen Helligkeit der Schwarzwert furchtbar und die Flashlights deutlich ausgeprägt.
Somit "schaffen" die "angesagten" LED-Monitore nur einen statischen Kontrast von ~1000:1, was auch normale CCFL-LCDs schaffen. Theorie != Praxis
Schwarzwert ist definitiv NICHT besser!

Kalibriert liegen sowohl der Samsung 80xx/70xx (gleich), die aktuellen Sonys (Z/W 5x00), sowie der Samsung B6x0 auf einem Level.
Alle erreichen kalibriert einen Schwarzwert von ~0,05 cd/m²

Samsung 8090 ist definitiv ein wunderbarer TV, aber nicht das Non Plus Ultra.

Farbräume (kalibriert):

B8x00 (Edge-LED)
http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/image/hdtv/Samsung-UE40B8000/cie.jpg

B6x0 (CCFL)
http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/image/hdtv/Samsung-LE40B650/calibrated-colour.jpg

Sony Z5x00
http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/image/hdtv/Sony-KDL40Z5500/cie.jpg

Wo ist denn der Große LED-Vorteil? Ich sehe nix...


----------



## joergn (13. März 2010)

joergn schrieb:


> Also unter Berücksichtigung dieser Aussage gehe ich davon aus, dass 16:10 für mich das "idealere" Format ist.
> 
> Was also würdet ihr mir in diesem Bereich empfehlen??



Niemand eine wirkliche Antwort für mich ??


----------



## Sash (13. März 2010)

toll, alles von einer seite.. ich hab viele andere gelesen, allesamt besser als normal lcd. und der kontrast ist höher, viel höher.. zudem hast du wohl keine ahnung was farbspektren angeht, das das menschliche auge mehr mit rot anfangen kann, aber leuchtstoffr. nur mehr ins blaue strahlen usw.. naja denk was du willst, led ist die zukunft.


----------



## FatBoo (13. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> toll, alles von einer seite.. ich hab viele andere gelesen, allesamt besser als normal lcd. und der kontrast ist höher, viel höher.. zudem hast du wohl keine ahnung was farbspektren angeht, das das menschliche auge mehr mit rot anfangen kann, aber leuchtstoffr. nur mehr ins blaue strahlen usw.. naja denk was du willst, led ist die zukunft.



Logisch von einer Seite, muss ja vergleichbar sein!

Edge-LED ist ein Trend, der schon jetzt durch LD-LED übertroffen ist!
Wenigstens rutsche ich nicht -wie du- gleich auf die persönliche Schiene! Ich poste Diagramme, Zahlen usw., während du nix besseres weißt als zu posten, wie traurig ich doch sei.

Pff


----------



## joergn (13. März 2010)

Hallo Leute

Nette Diskussion aber könnte mir jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung _oder_ eine Empfehlung für einen Monitor aussprechen??

Leider noch kein Feedback zu folgenden Modellen erhalten:

1. Samsung XL 2370 LED (ca. 275 Euro) und
2. Acer G243 HQOID (Saturn Preis derzeit 217 Euro)
3. Samsung P2450H
4. Alternativ ?

Einen LG Flatron W 2343T-PF werde ich wahescheinlich nächste Woche zum Testen erhalten (was ist eure Meinung zu diesem Gerät?).

Auch zu meiner Frage bzgl. der richtigen Formatwahl (mit einer entsprechenden Geräteempfehlung) sind leider noch keine wirklichen Hinweise eingegangen.

Wer hilft weiter ??


----------



## joergn (14. März 2010)

Habe meine Favoriten an den Anfang des Threads gestellt.

Niemand?


----------



## GTStar (15. März 2010)

Samsung Syncmaster 2443BW - 16:10er mit 1920*1200 Pixeln


----------



## joergn (15. März 2010)

Heute habe ich den W2343T-PF zum ausprobieren erhalten.
Macht auf Anhieb erst einmal einen sehr guten Eindruck und Pixelfehler habe ich auch noch nicht entdeckt.

Den Kontrast würde ich mit sehr gut beurteilen, bei dunklem Bild sind leichte weiße Streifen am oberen und unterem Bildrand zu erkennen.
Bei der Helligkeitsverteilung muss ich jedoch einige Abstriche machen, da das Bild an den Seitenrändern in einen leicht rötlichen Farbton abweicht.

Werde versuchen heute noch ein paar weitere Tests zu machen.

Interpolation: Bei der Nutzung von 1680 x 1050 wird bereits ein deutliches 
verschwimmen der Schrift deutlich was sich bei noch niedrigeren Auflösungen noch deutlich verstärkt.

Frameprüfung mit mocheck (von Prad.de) durchgeführt. Konstante Strreifenbildung, der Wechsel zwischen Bild 1 und Bild 2 ist nicht nachvollziehbar.

Schlierentest: Keine Schlierenbildung erkennbar.


----------



## joergn (16. März 2010)

Nach den tests von gestern habe werde ich den Monitor zurückgeben (speziell die leichte Färbung zu den Rändern und die nicht wirklich gute Interpolation haben den Ausschlag gegeben).

Doch nun herrscht die totale Verunsicherung für die Anschaffung eines neuen Monitors.

Nach vielen Stunden, die ich mit dem Lesen von verschiedenen Vergleichstests verbracht habe bin ich eigentlich nur noch mehr verwirrt.
Daher habe ich meine Auswahl jetzt auf zwei Modelle eingeschränkt.

1. Samsung P2450H
2. LG W 2453TQ

Welchen würdet ihr (möglichst aus Erfahrung) wählen und aus welchem Grunde??

Bitte dringend um euer Feedback.


----------



## joergn (17. März 2010)

Hat wirklich niemand rin Feddback für mich ??


----------



## FatBoo (18. März 2010)

Würde einfach mal den Samsung bestellen, vielleicht hast du ja Glück und bekommst ein lautloses Modell


----------



## joergn (18. März 2010)

Wer von euch hat Erfahrungen mit dem LG W2453TQ gesammelt bzw. hat diesen un kann mir etwas zu positiven wie negativen Aspekten sagen??

Habe im Netz leider nicht allzuviel gefunden (im Gegensatz zum Samsung), den PCGH Artikel möchte dabei einmal außen vor lassen.


----------



## joergn (18. März 2010)

Hat denn wirklich niemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Monitor gemacht


----------



## Ryokage (19. März 2010)

Ähmm, also ich will ja nicht meckern, halt eigentlich doch: Bei der Anzahl an Monitor Modellen auf dem Markt kann es durchaus sein, das es in diesem Forum keinen gibt der einen solchen wie den LG besitzt. Zum dem Samsung findeste auch per Suchfunktion ne Menge, da er relativ verbreitet ist. Ansonsten ist es nicht die feine Art innerhalb so kurzer Zeit und ständig zu puschen, davon mal abgesehen sind Doppelpost oder in deinem Fall sogar Trippelpost unerwünscht. Sorry, aber musste wohl mal gesagt werden.

Ansonsten bestell dir halt die Geräte und schick dann nach eingehender Prüfung einen vor Ablauf der 14 Tage Frist zurück. Anders wirst du da wohl keine Lösung finden. So haste wenigstens auch kine Probleme, wenn Pixelfehler vorhanden sind.


----------



## joergn (21. März 2010)

Du hast ja recht.
Teste die Monitore jetzt, soweit  möglich, selbst durch. Einiges hatte ich bereits zum W 2343T geschrieben (nur Anmerkungen, kein wirklicher Testbericht). 
Hatte zusätzlich für 3 Tage einen P2450H zur Verfügung und bekam gestern für mehrere Tage den W2453TQ zum testen.
Werde dann sicherlich die für mich beste Entscheidungsbasis haben.


----------

